# cardman 3121 smart card reader geht nicht

## sysspoof

Hallo

Ich kann den Smartcard Reader nicht ansprechen. folgendes habe ich gemacht:

```

USE="pcsc-lite usb" emerge opensc

USE="pcsc-lite usb" emerge openct

/etc/init.d/openct start

emerge -av sys-apps/pcsc-lite

/etc/init.d/pcscd start

gpg --card-status

gpg: pcsc_connect failed: unknown reader (0x80100009)

gpg: card reader not available

gpg: OpenPGP card not available: general error

wget https://www.fsfe.org/en/content/download/17665/125518/file/gnupg-ccid.rules

--no-check-certificate

cd scripts/

wget --no-check-certificate

https://www.fsfe.org/en/content/download/17248/121800/file/gnupg-ccid

chmod +x /etc/udev/scripts/gnupg-ccid

ln -s /etc/udev/gnupg-ccid.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/gnupg-ccid.rules

groupadd scard

gpasswd -a alpha scard

gpg: pcsc_connect failed: unknown reader (0x80100009)

gpg: card reader not available

gpg: OpenPGP card not available: general error

```

Hat jemand eine Idee, was sonst noch zu tun ist?

----------

## firefly

sicher das du pcs-lite brauchst?

hast du es mal ohen laufenden openct probiert?

EDIT:

 eventuell probier mal den treiber vom hersteller:

http://omnikey.aaitg.com/index.php?id=69

----------

## sysspoof

Ja, die pcsc-lite braucht es, wegen dem pcscd:

```
# /etc/init.d/pcscd stop

 * Stopping pcscd ...                                                     [ ok ]

# gpg --card-status

winscard_clnt.c:320:SCardEstablishContextTH() Cannot open public shared file: /var/run/pcscd.pub

gpg: pcsc_establish_context failed: no service (0x8010001d)

gpg: card reader not available

gpg: OpenPGP card not available: general error

```

... zudem ist es ein Requirement des Treibers vom Hersteller Omnikey.

Mit oder ohne openct ergibt das selbe Ergebnis:

```

# /etc/init.d/openct stop

 * Stopping OpenCT ...

1 process killed.                                                         [ ok ]

# gpg --card-status

gpg: pcsc_connect failed: unknown reader (0x80100009)

gpg: card reader not available

gpg: OpenPGP card not available: general error

```

Den Treiber habe ich bereits installiert. Jedoch verlangen sie dort:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [2] Mounted /usbfs (/usbdevfs)
> 
> 

 

Dies habe ich nicht, wurde doch "abgelöst", durch udev, oder nicht!?

Ansonsten habe ich den Treiber "erfolgreich" installiert nach Betriebsanleitung, ändert jedoch aber nichts.

Des Weiteren habe ich ccid nicht installiert, weil dieses Package im Testing- Bereich ist!

Sonst noch Ideen?

Edit: Zudem:

```

opensc-tool -l

Failed to establish context: No readers found

openct-tool  list

0 CCID Compatible

```

Opentc findet also den Reader und sieht sogar, ob die SmartCard eingesteckt ist, oder nicht:

```

openct-control status

No.   Name                         Info

===================================================

  0   CCID Compatible              slot0: card present

# openct-control status

No.   Name                         Info

===================================================

  0   CCID Compatible              slot0: empty

 openct-tool mf

Detected CCID Compatible

Card present, status changed

Selected MF, response:

0000: 6b 00                                             k.     // es kann "etwas" gelesen werden!

```

----------

## firefly

du verwechselst da grad devfs mit usbdevfs  :Wink: 

usbdevfs sollte eigentlich automatisch beim booten gemountet werden.

 *mount wrote:*   

> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

 

----------

## sysspoof

 *Quote:*   

> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

 

Auch dieser Eintrag in der /etc/fstab ändert nichts an der ganzen Geschichte.

Hat jemand noch mehr Ideen? Kann es sein, dass ich gpg sagen muss, er soll über openct auf die Scard zugreifen? Weil Scard erkennt die Karte...

----------

